#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφές σχεδίων για πολεοδομία.

## SMBD

...

----------


## JTB

Νομίζω οτι τα ζητήματα αυτά τα είχε "ακουμπήσει" μια καλή, παλιά έκδοση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, που έκανε ακριβώς αυτό, περιέγραφε το τί θα έπρεπε να φαίνεται στα σχέδια (αρχιτεκτονικά)... Το ζήτημα είναι ότι με τα σημερινά Software όλοι αποκλίνουν στο βωμό της καλύτερης παρουσίασης... Είναι καλή ιδέα να υπάρχει προδιαγραφή - μπούσουλας στα απαιτούμενα σχέδια και έγγραφα αλλά θα ξεβολέψεις τους υπαλλήλους, δεν είναι σωστό...  :Χαρούμενος: 

Πιθανώς υπάρχει στα downloads ή στο site του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ... (Δεν έχω μάθει και τα νέα ονόματα...)


!!! Κάτι βρήκα !!!

----------

Butcher

----------


## Xάρης

Υπουργείο ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε.
Δ/ΝΣΗ Ο.Κ.Κ./6
Αρ. Πρωτ. Οικ. 82070
*Εγκύκλιος 98/22.12.1989*

Προδιαγραφές μελετών για έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών.

Υπάρχουν και πρότυπα σχέδια από τη Δομική Ενημέρωση.

----------

Butcher, Γιάννης Γ

----------


## JTB

Α, γειά σου! Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και τακτικοί άνθρωποι στο φόρουμ...

----------


## Ubiquites

Να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κανείς φυσικά. Έχουν αλλάξει από τότε οι προδιαγραφές εκ νέου; Ή παραμένουν μέχρι ώρας οι ίδιες;

----------

